# GTA 5 for PS4 and PC outed by Xbox 360 source code – report



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA 5 for PS4 and PC outed by Xbox 360 source code – report*

You can add this to the list of leaks and slips pertaining to GTA V’s arrival on other platforms. Mention of PC and PlayStation 4 versions of Grand Theft Auto 5 have allegedly been found in the code of the Xbox 360 version of the game.



The game has already been leaked and found its way to torrent sites, leading some users to snoop around in the source code.

Cinemablend is reporting (via NeoGaf) that a user on 4Chan found mention of Playstation 4 and PC versions in the code. The file mentioned “Orbis” which is the operating system of the dev kits of PS4 and curiously, there’s no mention of Xbox One.

The information was posted on a -now removed- Pastebin page. It contained nearly 2,000 lines of code from the game, and while it’s very common that a game would use the same code for all versions, these mentions should be taken with a grain of salt as it cannot be taken as confirmation that other versions are in the works. You can find the screenshot showing the mention in the gallery below.




Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I suspect all this talk about "leaks" and "slips" is all about PR.. 

Keep the fans and potential fans interested. 

They will make their money anyways. GTA is a big franchise now.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Rockstar has taken a page from old school wrestling.


----------

